# Indie Band Canada



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey anybody checkout Indie Band Canada yet?
From their terms I got this and somehow it don't seem right to me.
Do you recognize these words as being standard on these types of sites?
Seems to me that you're giving them the right to do whatever they want with the material you submit.
Please comment.
I was going to sign up but stopped when I read these words:

Your content 
By submitting sound recordings or musical compositions or other audio and/or audio-visual content to us, you grant us, our affiliates, and our business partners a worldwide, royalty-free, nonexclusive license to 
publicly perform, publicly display, broadcast, encode, edit, alter, modify, reproduce, transmit, manufacture, distribute and synchronize with visual images your material, in whole or in part, alone or in compilation with content provided by third parties, through any medium now known or hereafter devised for the purpose of demonstrating, promoting or distributing your material, to users seeking to download or otherwise acquire it and/or (ii) storing the work in a remote database accessible by users; 
Make your material accessible as audio streams, 
Use any trademarks, service marks or trade names incorporated into your material and use the likeness of any individual whose performance or image is contained in your material.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Hmmphh. No replies.
Well are any of you players out there members? After all they do advertise on this site.
Benne


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I can't see why ANYONE would sign that.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

No, that's ridiculous.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

> Your content
> By submitting sound recordings or musical compositions or other audio and/or audio-visual content to us, you grant us, our affiliates, and our business partners a worldwide, royalty-free, nonexclusive license to
> publicly perform, publicly display, broadcast, encode, edit, alter, modify, reproduce, transmit, manufacture, distribute and synchronize with visual images your material, in whole or in part, alone or in compilation with content provided by third parties, through any medium now known or hereafter devised for the purpose of demonstrating, promoting or distributing your material, to users seeking to download or otherwise acquire it and/or (ii) storing the work in a remote database accessible by users;
> Make your material accessible as audio streams,
> Use any trademarks, service marks or trade names incorporated into your material and use the likeness of any individual whose performance or image is contained in your material.


They left out _steal_.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Is this section just above the part of the agreement where I sign up for a frontal lobotomy?

I think the read danger here is when people fail to read the print, thinking only of improving their exposure.

Good catch BW.

I would much rather have a bottle in front of me...


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*Dats It*

:food-smiley-004: Well that kind of isht is the reason real talent don't get paid. Someone should send 'em a virus. That was a nice catch by the way and as i'm just starting to look at how to gain exposure i'll most certainly be more cautious. Cheers!!


----------



## Telemark (Feb 9, 2006)

That looks a bit like soundclick's agreemement, but the part about trademarks sounded a little scary.

Soundclick seems to attract a lot of Artist/contributors, maybe some people feel the tradeoff is worth the exposure.

mark.


----------

